

Expose New Linq Operations from the Screaming HashSet Collection - dcarr
http://blog.domaindotnet.com/2008/09/08/the_fastest_dot_net_hash_set_collection_with_linq_extended_features/
This post will show how to gain additional power that is fully supported from Microsoft which is often overlooked, yet it can solve some of the hardest problems (especially around performance however don’t prematurely optimize!).<p>Linq is not just about databases. It’s about reading the registry, your hard-disk, or even a list of function pointers to be invoked. Linq is about more event then sets (collections). It’s about making tasks easier in many cases and vastly more powerful (and most importantly your code more readable and maintainable at the same time).
======
dcarr
One line of code, no loss in near native OS level performance. Linq rules if
you know the knobs to turn.

